# CEL after Revo Stage 2



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

*CEL P0089 any ideas*

My GLI has a check engine light on for P0089 Fuel Pressure Regulator-Performance I am running stage 2 software on the stock FSI fuel pump the car drives fine I do not notice anything out of the ordinary but could this be a sign of problems to come. Thanks in advance


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

You need the APR hpfp.


----------



## SpoonGTI (Dec 3, 2002)

fuel cuts.. this is where most people resort on getting an upgraded HPFP. Such as APR's rebuilt HPFP, Autotech or a KMD kit.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

SpoonGTI said:


> fuel cuts.. this is where most people resort on getting an upgraded HPFP. Such as APR's rebuilt HPFP, Autotech or a KMD kit.


The APR hpfp is the _only hpfp_ that's basically flawless. I've never heard of one blowing up/seizing etc ever.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

rippie74 said:


> The APR hpfp is the _only hpfp_ that's basically flawless. I've never heard of one blowing up/seizing etc ever.



I am NOT getting into this debate but there have been people who have had APR pumps fail in all the same manners as all others. Is there a chance they are more reliable yes, but it is not helpful to anyone here to make those claims. 


That being said OP verify that your fuel is set to 9, if you still are having issues do some logs on low and high pressure fuel to figure out where the issue is and work from there, don't just throw parts at it as you may put in the pump and still have problems if the issue is say a clogged fuel filter not feeding the high pressure pump enough fuel.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I am NOT getting into this debate but there have been people who have had APR pumps fail in all the same manners as all others. Is there a chance they are more reliable yes, but it is not helpful to anyone here to make those claims.
> 
> 
> That being said OP verify that your fuel is set to 9, if you still are having issues do some logs on low and high pressure fuel to figure out where the issue is and work from there, don't just throw parts at it as you may put in the pump and still have problems if the issue is say a clogged fuel filter not feeding the high pressure pump enough fuel.


Chris... I'm a fan of REVO, hell I'm STAGE II+. You & I both know that he needs the APR hpfp to correct his issue. I will tell you this: All other hpfp's are :bs: & don't even compare. How do I know that??? I've tried them & wasted my time & hard earned $$$$ on them. That's right I said it. 

OP don't *F* around just go get the APR hpfp & move on.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

You posted that they have not failed, they have in fact failed pictures of failed ones have been posted here and peope with failed pumps have reported them here as well.

It does no one any good to make claims that a part of free from failure. 

We have software on tens of thousands of cars running non apr pumps around the world without issue.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Chris, every single hpfp/fuel related issue/code I ever had with the factory pump as well as those "kit" hpfp's i used on my engine.... all mysteriously went away when I got the APR hpfp.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

rippie74 said:


> Chris, every single hpfp/fuel related issue/code I ever had with the factory pump as well as those "kit" hpfp's i used on my engine.... all mysteriously went away when I got the APR hpfp.



That is great and everyone of those issues codes etc have been present with some parties running APR fuel pump, again posted and documented right on these forums.

Your success does not mean every single person will have the same results, stating that there have been on failures was false and only harms the people asking questions.

I have no problems with APR hardware I almost bought a 1.8t with a full stage 3 kit and I have driven it on and off at times for the past few months while selling it for a coworker. Their hardware is fantastic but the other options are still very good options and the APR pumps HAVE failed.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That is great and everyone of those issues codes etc have been present with some parties running APR fuel pump, again posted and documented right on these forums.
> 
> Your success does not mean every single person will have the same results, stating that there have been on failures was false and only harms the people asking questions.
> 
> I have no problems with APR hardware I almost bought a 1.8t with a full stage 3 kit and I have driven it on and off at times for the past few months while selling it for a coworker. Their hardware is fantastic but the other options are still very good options and the APR pumps HAVE failed.


OK APR hpfp's may have failed in the past

Q: Honestly what do you think the ratio of success vs. failure? 5000/1? 
Q: How quickly would APR correct the issue? 

A: Alot faster than the other Co.s out there. In the 3 years that I've had my 2.0T FSI I've never heard anyone complain about the APR hpfp other than it was expensive. I tried the other hpfp's, they failed more than once on me, I've been there, done that. By getting a "kit" hpfp you are only prolonging the inevitable fact that in the end you'll get the APR hpfp. 

You'll spend 2x & 3x as much on $ those BS kit hpfp's as you would with just biting the bullet & going with APR.

APR is the BEST hpfp for our motors hands down, it's not even a contest.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

rippie74 said:


> APR is the BEST hpfp for our motors hands down, it's not even a contest.


You forgot in your opinion, because that is all that it is, it is not the fact that you are trying to present it to be.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You forgot in your opinion, because that is all that it is, it is not the fact that you are trying to present it to be.


Hey Chris can i use that as my sig ? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

GolfRS said:


> Hey Chris can i use that as my sig ? :laugh:



You? absolutely not you have sworn up and down time and time again that you want nothing from me.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You? absolutely not you have sworn up and down time and time again that you want nothing from me.


I knew you'd say that.

Does that mean you'll sue me for copyright infringement ? :laugh:


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been Revo stage 2 for almost 2yrs now.
I never got a fuel cut, you don't need a HPFP, just make sure your setting #s are set it right.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

ssunnylee24 said:


> I've been Revo stage 2 for almost 2yrs now.
> I never got a fuel cut, you don't need a HPFP, just make sure your setting #s are set it right.


REVO Stage II Default Settings are *6-4-9*. You'll get fuel cuts IF you actually open the car up on a regular basis. Go WOT a few times a day. I was getting soft codes, slight hesitations etc... not a hard fuel cut. 

*EVERY SINGLE ISSUE* I ever had that was fuel related *ALL* disappeared when I got the APR hpfp. It's a top notch quality piece of hardware. Anyone who argue's that fact is a hater, nothing more nothing less. 

Today I run my REVO settings @ *8-7-9*. (50* & below - fall/winter) & *7-6-8* (50* & up spring/summer)I can squeeze the extra power outta my car because of the APR hpfp.

My cam followers look great too, I pull them @ every oil change (5K miles) & they are as smooth as the day I put them in. The black DLC coating is worn off only slightly. There is about 85% DLC coating on there still. 


Remember, I've tried other Co's products out there who make a hpfp "kit" for the VW 2.0T FSI. All of them *FAILED* & they were all assembled by the issuing co's certified VW/AUDI Tech's. I *NEVER* assembled a hpfp kit, ever, they did it. Even with that it was costing me time & money. They also *CHEWED* up my cam followers rather quickly. (_I had to buy a new follower @ *$50.00 *or so.. every 5K miles, do the math_) I attribute that to inferior piston design. When they failed, all the issuing company just issued me another "kit". As if to say, "your on your own". It was a very discouraging experience. :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

rippie74 said:


> REVO Stage II Default Settings are *6-4-9*. You'll get fuel cuts IF you actually open the car up on a regular basis.



Settings of fuel 9 on stage 2 tunes will not cause you to go into limp mode if your fuel system is 100% in shape. If some of the parts of the system are warn then yes you may have issues with fuel cut on a stage 2 tune on ours or any other software.


As for the fuel pumps our software will work with any software on the market, some feel certain brands are better then others but there is nothing to back this up, if you chose to get an upgraded fuel pump chose the brand you are comfortable with.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rippie74 said:


> APR is the BEST hpfp for our motors hands down, it's not even a contest.





[email protected] said:


> You forgot in your opinion, because that is all that it is, it is not the fact that you are trying to present it to be.



*BEST*

- adjective
- of the highest quality, excellence, or standing.

*FACT*

- noun
- a truth known by actual experience or observation

*OPINION*

- noun
- a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty.




*"APR is the BEST hpfp for our motors"* = *FACT*


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *OPINION*
> 
> - noun
> - a *belief or judgment *that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty.
> ...



Your pump is a fine product, never have debated that, but what he posted is an opinion and not a fact no matter how much you attempt to spin it. 


One could very easily argue that based simply on % of failure that an untouched factory HPFP pump is actually the best for our motors. Since you will never produce information on your failure rates nor would VW or any other aftermarket company means that there is insufficient grounds to produce complete certainty which is why comments on the subject of which pump is the best will never be more than an opinion. 

Someone can easily form an opinion that it may be the best but that does not make it a fact, it is still just their belief.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

The real issue is that REVO software requests beyond the limitations of the factory hardware, which is why the problem is resolved by installing an aftermarket HPFP. 

Either detune your flash with SPS+ or install an aftermarket HPFP.

Dave


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

It is my _opinion _that the AT kit is the best option when considering value, performance, and quality. So there.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

crew219 said:


> The real issue is that REVO software requests beyond the limitations of the factory hardware, which is why the problem is resolved by installing an aftermarket HPFP.
> 
> Either detune your flash with SPS+ or install an aftermarket HPFP.
> 
> Dave



No that is not the reason, based on our default settings it works well within the limits. If someone chooses to go beyond that it isn't detuning it is simply running it as it was intended.


The only time someone would possibly need to detune the software is if their stock hardware is failing or worn, in that case we are the only tuner with an option to detune the software, your only option with another tuner would be return to stock or purchase a pump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The only time someone would possibly need to detune the software is if their stock hardware is failing or worn, in that case we are the only tuner with an option to detune the software, your only option with another tuner would be return to stock or purchase a pump.



_"We are the only tuning option that allows you to continue to dial back power rather than fixing the issue. If you have another tuners software, you'll be forced to actually fix the issue."_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Anyone want to know how REVO programming works? 

http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=QTd4AAAAEBAJ

The "settings" are different stages of detuning. 

The 100% file reaches well beyond the capabilities of the hardware. 

SPS is a detuning device.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Chris, I'll say it again I've tried all other companies hpfp "kits" for our engines. They *ALL* failed within months of being installed (by them). 

So let's just say in the above situation... I'm an _unlucky guy_ to have that happen to me, ok...

Now when the APR hpfp was installed (by me) *EVERYTHING* fuel related was 100% & still is. 

So let's just say that in the above situation... I'm a _lucky guy_ to have that happen to me, ok...

What am I... the _unlucky luckiest guy!?!?_ LOL gimmie a break.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> _"We are the only tuning option that allows you to continue to dial back power rather than fixing the issue. If you have another tuners software, you'll be forced to actually fix the issue."_



To many people that would be important. Some would rather keep their investment in the software and enjoy a 30hp increase instead of 0 until they can fix their ill performing pump. Many people run lower boost levels until they can upgrade an intercooler or build their internals, options are not bad.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

rippie74 said:


> Chris, I'll say it again I've tried all other companies hpfp "kits" for our engines. They *ALL* failed within months of being installed (by them).
> 
> So let's just say in the above situation... I'm an _unlucky guy_ to have that happen to me, ok...
> 
> ...


Again that changes nothing regarding what you said was an opinion being presented as fact in a thread that the statement of that opinion didn't even belong in.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

crew219 said:


> Anyone want to know how REVO programming works?
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=QTd4AAAAEBAJ
> 
> ...



Yeah but we stole that from APR didn't we? I mean if you are to believe APR this technology was stolen from them so if you are pro APR as much as you claim to be what is the issue with this method of switching that they claim to have created? Had it not been stolen from them and they were forced to go with their backup plan you would be claiming this is the best method of switching there. 

So is it stolen amazing technology created by APR?

Or is it crap invented by us that was never stolen and therefore all these claims of stealing were lies? 

You can't have it both ways. 



BUT none of that changes the fact that our default settings of a boost 6 and fuel of 9 with timing being relevant to fuel is inline with all of our competitors, so if our default settings are beyond the limits then so is APRs.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah but we stole that from APR didn't we? I mean if you are to believe APR this technology was stolen from them so if you are pro APR as much as you claim to be what is the issue with this method of switching that they claim to have created? Had it not been stolen from them and they were forced to go with their backup plan you would be claiming this is the best method of switching there.
> 
> So is it stolen amazing technology created by APR?
> 
> ...


Nope, I said nothing like that. That information is from a REVO patent (meaning it was written and filed by *your* company)

Anyone can read the patent and understand how REVO is "tuned". Go push your agenda somewhere else. 

Dave


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

crew219 said:


> Nope, I said nothing like that. That information is from a REVO patent (meaning it was written and filed by *your* company)
> 
> Anyone can read the patent and understand how REVO is "tuned". Go push your agenda somewhere else.
> 
> Dave



Right but that is the same technology you have accused us of stealing. So today when it is to your benefit to argue that the technology sucks we are responsible for it. But yesterday or tomorrow when it fits your argument that it was stolen then APR was responsible for it.

Again despite your frequent failed attempts you can't have it both ways. 


You are correct in a sense that when making changes to your software you are "detuning" it, but that is no different then saying that a 93 octane file is detuned when compared to a 100 octane file or a 91 octane file is detuned when compared to a 93 octane file. Someone using incorrect settings with our software and having a problem would be no different then someone using a 100 octane file with APR and having problems on 93, to have their car run correct they would have to detune it to the correct tune for their conditions.

Edit: as for pushing an Agenda, you are the APR customer who is is a Revo thread, what agenda am I here to "push" other then do my job and support my product. What exactly are you doing in this thread other then pushing your agenda? you have offered nothing to help the OP or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## U.G. MKV (May 31, 2010)

It's getting pretty hot out I think I'll turn back my timing. Can't do that on a cruise control stalk! Thanks REVO!


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, KILL this thread.

So dumb once FACT, BEST, OPINION **** came on.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

so, boobies are pretty awesome. I bet we can all agree on that, right?

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

U.G. MKV said:


> It's getting pretty hot out I think I'll turn back my timing. Can't do that on a cruise control stalk! Thanks REVO!


Seriously.... Dude... I don't know if you've checked or not but it is the future. Why on earth would you need to dial back your timing advance? Bosch Motronic has so many built in compensation data tables for altitude, temperature, humidity and so on you should never need to do this. Dialing back timing advance because it's warmer is so 1980's.


----------



## U.G. MKV (May 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Seriously.... Dude... I don't know if you've checked or not but it is the future. Why on earth would you need to dial back your timing advance? Bosch Motronic has so many built in compensation data tables for altitude, temperature, humidity and so on you should never need to do this. Dialing back timing advance because it's warmer is so 1980's.


I would do because I can.. Jealous?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

U.G. MKV said:


> I would do because I can.. Jealous?




No.... I work for APR. I have 100% access to the entire ECU. I still don't need to change timing in the winter vs summer.


----------



## U.G. MKV (May 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No.... I work for APR. I have 100% access to the entire ECU. I still don't need to change timing in the winter vs summer.


 I know who you are and where you work. You mostly take pictures for apr and ask engineers for info so you have something to post.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah but we stole that from APR didn't we? I mean if you are to believe APR this technology was stolen from them so if you are pro APR as much as you claim to be what is the issue with this method of switching that they claim to have created? Had it not been stolen from them and they were forced to go with their backup plan you would be claiming this is the best method of switching there.
> 
> So is it stolen amazing technology created by APR?
> 
> ...


Chris,

Your statement proves to all who care to spend even a small amount of time reading the documents of public record regarding our claims and judiciary rulings in our court proceedings that you have spent no time doing just that.

I am sorry that you seem to have only paid attention to one side of the story but you have proven that you aren't really qualified to comment on what actually happened and what the case was about.

Give me a call sometime if you would like to have a friendly chat and I will explain our perspective and what the courts and settlement actually decided.

Keith


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

U.G. MKV said:


> I know who you are and where you work. You mostly take pictures for apr and ask engineers for info so you have something to post.


Yup. You got it! 

The really neat thing here is by working at APR I have access to all the data and information I'd ever need. So, when entering a technical discussion I have access to plenty of data and experts able to tell me the right answer if I can't figure it out on my own. 

I really don't stand a chance discussing anything when I go up against guys like you who are purely guessing. 

Man, really suck! How do you do it!?

BTW, when you change boost with your SPS, which map are you modifying on the 2.0T FSI with MED9?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

U.G. MKV said:


> I know who you are and where you work. You mostly take pictures for apr and ask engineers for info so you have something to post.


He actually spends more time writing code and performing final quality control on most new products than he does anything else.

He posts on forums periodically and while multi tasking other tasks throughout the day.

I organize the photo shoots and issue the requests as well as work about ten feet away on the same floor so I know for certain how much time he spends taking pics.

I've also noticed that he is involved more and more in R&D and is in fact working hand in hand with an APR engineer currently on a new product. He actually needs to ask them for help with post replies very rarely these days.

I'm the one that has to do that more often since Arin has been spending more time on technical stuff than I have been. I've been living in .pptx land for last year or so.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Good times.


----------

